# August 20 BMQ



## jemcgrg (19 Jul 2012)

Hey, I'm just wondering if anyone here is slated for the August 20 BMQ in St. Jean?


----------



## Jarry (19 Jul 2012)

im in!  for infantry  and you?


----------



## jemcgrg (19 Jul 2012)

Traffic Tech from NB. Where are you from? I just got the call this morning!


----------



## Jarry (19 Jul 2012)

you are from NB!! nice i went there last years it's a very nice place!
Me i am from Repentigny in Quebec near Montreal!
I also got the call this morning at 10 am! a friend of mine got his call to but he start on agust 8 also for infantry soldier


----------



## jemcgrg (20 Jul 2012)

That's awesome! Yeah I love NB. 
Are you in the french platoon?


----------



## SimonP21 (20 Jul 2012)

I'm also starting BMQ the 20Th of august! Traffic Tech I'm guessing I'm in the french platoon. Hope to see you guys there!


----------



## Jarry (20 Jul 2012)

Nice im french platoon too! :nod:


----------



## Charles (26 Jul 2012)

Weapons Technician - Land from Woodstock, Ontario!


----------



## jemcgrg (26 Jul 2012)

Hooray someone on my english Platoon.


----------



## Charles (26 Jul 2012)

You getting excited, jemcgrg? 

I'm sure we'll see some more offers coming through in the next few weeks.


----------



## Jarry (26 Jul 2012)

Did someone know if french/english platton do simulation-forced walk or anything together ? Or they really seperate french whit french and english whit english!?
And hey !!! Only 25 day:0!!!!!!  ;D


----------



## jemcgrg (27 Jul 2012)

Heck yeah I am getting excited! I've been waiting three years for this! Also a slight bit terrified but thats healthy. Or so I hear  

They are very separate. We might eat at the same time but thats about it.


----------



## Jarnhamar (27 Jul 2012)

Here's some advice for you guys and girls;



1. Wake up early. Force yourself for the next month to wake up at 5 am. Not only that, wake up at 5 am and shave. Get your face toughened up and ready for shaving ever day. This will also help you teach yourself to shave faster- shave in under 5 minutes.

2. Start running. Wake up, shave and go for a jog. It doesn't have to be a death run.  Aim for 5Kms in 35 minutes, then 30 then if you can 25.  Get your body used to waking up and working out.

3. When you get back from your run shower and see how quickly you can shower. See if you can do it in 2 minutes.


Biggest problem I've seen or heard of people having is basic fitness and being able to manage their time. If you start working at it even just a month before course your course will be much easier and you will be less tempted to quit or "hurt yourself on PT".


----------



## Jarry (27 Jul 2012)

thanks alot  ObedientiaZelum for the hint! if you have any other info or thing to help for preparation would be greatly appreciated! (or send it to me in PM )
Good luck to all in your preparation!
---- 24 day'S! ;D


----------



## Jarnhamar (27 Jul 2012)

Sure.  Lay out everything you're bringing on the floor and look at all the civilian stuff and say "Do i really need that?"
Most of your civilian stuff as a rule will stay unused through out your whole course. You'll bring too many clothes, too much shampoo, too many "things".  You don't need 3 bars of soap "in case" one runs out.  Think light.  

Pack the bare minimum. No first aid kids. No alarm clocks. No 6 changes of clothes (giant knifes allowed).   
You don't even need a laptop. Buy a couple books.

Lean to detach from all your "stuff" and operate with the bare minimum.  Lay EVERYTHING out on your floor and ask yourself "Do I need that?"


----------



## jemcgrg (29 Jul 2012)

I definitely appreciate the advice! I was worried I would over pack. I have a tendency to do that.


----------



## Jarry (29 Jul 2012)

thanks alot again : ObedientiaZelum for the advice! if you have anything else  you wanna share its very helpful!!!

Did there is a facebook group for the 20 agust promotion!? 
Canttt wait to start  ;D


----------



## jemcgrg (30 Jul 2012)

I checked facebook and didn't see anything but I don't know if there is some specific place to look.


----------



## Jarnhamar (30 Jul 2012)

Jarry said:
			
		

> thanks alot again : ObedientiaZelum for the advice! if you have anything else  you wanna share its very helpful!!!



did you go for a run this morning at 515 am?


----------



## Jarry (30 Jul 2012)

Haha  hell yeah being 6 months now im running alot because i know the infantry course :camo: after qmb is alot of this ! !!!

And im not really good whit computer and facebook ...if you want create the page anc copy me the link and i will join the group !!
Have a nice week to all  !
21 day'sss  ;D


----------



## nhinha (30 Jul 2012)

This is so exciting  ;D. I'll be in St Jean on Aug 20th (well Aug 18th) as well for BMOQ. Countdown is on


----------



## Charles (30 Jul 2012)

There is a Facebook group for applicants to the Canadian Forces, if you're interested in joining. It started around March, and there a number of constant posters. It can be found here - http://www.facebook.com/groups/366983979998767/.


----------



## Rahul (30 Jul 2012)

Hey.... BMOQ, August 20th, from Toronto. Nice to get to know people before the course 
I'll try to join the group ASAP.


----------



## jonathan.paulin (6 Aug 2012)

jemcgrg said:
			
		

> Traffic Tech from NB. Where are you from? I just got the call this morning!



Awsome, I'm from NB too and attending this course going as Traffic Tech also! Looking forward seeing you there.


----------



## jemcgrg (6 Aug 2012)

That's pretty cool! We will probably be on the same 3's then too in Borden! I'm from Fredericton. You?


----------



## jonathan.paulin (10 Aug 2012)

That would be great, And Fredericton right.. I currently live in Moncton so pretty close form there! But I'm from Bathurst.


----------



## pthebeau (10 Aug 2012)

ObedientiaZelum said:
			
		

> Sure.  Lay out everything you're bringing on the floor and look at all the civilian stuff and say "Do i really need that?"
> Most of your civilian stuff as a rule will stay unused through out your whole course. You'll bring too many clothes, too much shampoo, too many "things".  You don't need 3 bars of soap "in case" one runs out.  Think light.
> 
> Pack the bare minimum. No first aid kids. No alarm clocks. No 6 changes of clothes (giant knifes allowed).
> ...



I briefly read my CFLRS instructions last night, and am currently under the impression we had to buy our shampoo and soap at the CANEX in Saint-Jean?
No laptop?  A lot of my military friends said there's quite a bit of spare time near the end of your course, especially if you stay behind on a weekend.  I'd love to hear your reasoning/experience with the no laptop thing, if you don't mind sharing.


----------



## jemcgrg (16 Aug 2012)

You are allowed to bring it. They just may take it from you at some point


----------



## jonathan.paulin (16 Aug 2012)

Well guys were almost there! Flying out from Bathurst on Saturday the 18th at 06:00hrs. Hoping that everything will go good and looking forward to meet my course mates. Safe trip to everyone.


----------



## jemcgrg (17 Aug 2012)

You as well. My flight is 6:30 so we will be in Montreal around the same time.


----------



## Jarnhamar (17 Aug 2012)

pthebeau said:
			
		

> I briefly read my CFLRS instructions last night, and am currently under the impression we had to buy our shampoo and soap at the CANEX in Saint-Jean?
> No laptop?  A lot of my military friends said there's quite a bit of spare time near the end of your course, especially if you stay behind on a weekend.  I'd love to hear your reasoning/experience with the no laptop thing, if you don't mind sharing.



No idea about the shampoo. I'd say buy your shampoo and soap where ever you want. But then again I won't get yelled at for it.

No laptops;
1. They get broken.
2. They get stolen.
3. People snoop in them (ie pictures of your GF in various states of dress, hope shes older than 18)
4. People bug you to borrow it to watch movies (See points 1 and 3)
5. They're distracting. The time you spend watching movies, playing battlefield 3 or solitaire is time you can spend cleaning your weapon, going to the gym, running , socializing (fight club)  or yelling at yourself in the mirror for screwing up the mornings inspection.


----------



## Jarry (18 Aug 2012)

ITS D DAY !!!!!!!!!!  ;D ;D;D;D;D;D


----------

